# Blood Gas Analyzer



## Biomedical (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

الملف المرفق يحتوي على معلومات شاملة عن مبدأ عمل جهاز تحليل غازات وشوارد الدم ، تجدون أيضا مقارنة فنية بين بعض أهم الشركات الصانعة في هذا المجال وعناوينها .

تمنياتي لكم بالمتعة والفائدة ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء .


----------



## م/هناء (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/هناء (12 أبريل 2007)

ph blood gas analyzer


----------



## hisham badawi (13 أبريل 2007)

الاخت هناء
شكرا 
لكن الملف فارغ


----------



## الهيموني (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/هناء (13 أبريل 2007)

انا اسفه جدا 
انا اول مره ارفع ملف وتقريبا رفعته غلط 

http://www.healthline.com/gale*******/blood-gas-analysis-1


----------



## nader12 (16 أبريل 2007)

يعطيكو الف عافيه و انا متشكر كل مجهود ينتج من اي شخص ممكن يفيدنا بمعلومات قيمه و جازاكم الله كل خير
بس حابب ازا بتقدرو تفيدوني في نفس الموضوع انا حابب اعملو مشروع تخرج الي فان امكن تساعدوني باي معلومات جديده اضافيه عن هدا الموضوع 

و انا متشكر لكم كثيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
ارجو من الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks very much for your effort . it is a good file


----------



## fadi smadi (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا مهندسين


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bassel hatem (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## modi_lonely (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير والله يجزاكم كل خير وشكر خاص لصاحب الموضوع وللاخت هناء على الملفات المفيده واتشرفت بالانضمام في هاد الملتقى الطيب والمفيد والجميل


----------



## قانعة (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mtc.eng (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م التحبو (18 يناير 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككرا اخوى


----------



## mero008 (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاء الفواعير (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا كثير لاخوة اللي فادونا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## يوسف العالول (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عشاق الفردوس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الله يجزيك كل خير ع الموضوع 
المعلومات رائعة جدا​


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## sohaiby (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## mazen2011 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هالمعلومه المفيدة


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخواني الكرام


----------



## ahmadba (6 يناير 2011)

الشكر لمن اضاف واثرى هدا الموضوع و الشكر للجميع على المشاركة


----------



## Mahertaher (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## kahlout (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*ABL800FLEX Catalouges.*

ABL800FLEX Catalouges.
تحليل غازات الدم


----------



## محمود المهداوي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود المهداوي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وي ريت لو عندك اي معلومات عن جهاز تحليل غازات الدم اكون شاكر لك


----------



## نمر العمري (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## talal225183 (22 فبراير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## talal225183 (22 فبراير 2012)

يا شباب ابى بحث عن gamma knife


----------



## عماد الابيض (11 مارس 2012)

شكرن عل معلزمة الحلوة ونشالله لايحرمنا من مشاركاتك


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (21 سبتمبر 2012)

:7: شكرا ع الجهود المبذولة :75:


----------



## askndr (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## التفوني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## e.ayman95 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*هههههههههه ههههههه الملف فارغ حرام ؟؟!*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور:28:


----------



## e.ayman95 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا مهندسة هناء .....:20:


----------



## khader111 (8 يناير 2015)

رجاءا كيف بقدر ادخل على الموضوع


----------

